# I am 13 years old and i am starting my own shop



## Redneck chan (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey I am 13 and us new to woodworking my dad doesn't do it just my neighbor who is retired and together we r making my workbench. 

If u have any suggestions on any tools that I will need cause I am starting from scratch once I get the rite tools and skills I plan to build chicken coops and sell them so I can buy tools

Any tips are gladly needed once I get my shop finished I will upload some photos

Thanks


----------



## Firewalker (Jan 3, 2011)

Welcome......good luck with your dream. There are a few places you can get info and ideas on chicken coops if you haven't already. I built one last summer and I could get you a couple of pics of mine. It is pretty functional and the girls seem to be happy enough sleeping in there. They free range during the day and are in out of predator reach at night. 

You will find a huge amount of information about wood working here. I am not sure what skills you already have but I would say shop safety needs to be high on the list. 

Hit your pops up for some protective eyewear and hearing protection first!!! Serious!!!

Maybe your neighbor is already teaching you some things. I am fairly new around here but there are a lot of "stickies" that usually relate to something that has been discussed a lot or is pretty important. I think for now reading the threads would be more effective than someone typing a response trying to teach you woodworking.

I first started learning about it in Jr High and I am not sure at what age it is offered in your school. Your instructor will teach you the basics first which are a good foundation. 

There are more woodworkers here with far superior skill than myself and I am sure some of them will also offer some advice. 

If you remember nothing else from what I have typed. Get some safety gear......wear it every time. You have so much more to see and hear in life not to protect yourself.

Best wishes

Scott


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

You are entering a great trade. Its nice to see someone of your age with such big ambitions. Learn the basics and all safety of each tool you handle. Familiarize yourself with all hand tools and there techniques first and than graduate to power tools. Learn drafting skills and measuring. You should know the increments of an inch like your alphabet. 
There's a wealth of knowledge on this site. Never be afraid to ask advice on anything as silly as you think it may be. There's a lot of good books try to read as much as you can on your down time. The Wii can't teach you what you strive for so stay focused and good luck


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

My opinion is.... in your own shop stick to hand tools. There isn't much - if anything - you do with a power that they weren't doing a thousand years ago. If you know what you are doing, the power tool can help you do it faster, but if you don't know what you're doing you can make a LOT more mistakes, ruin wood a lot faster, and cut off a few fingers along the way. So if you stick with hand tools in your own shop, you'll get very smart on the basics, probably keep your fingers, and by necessity you'll quickly learn careful measuring and layout. 

First power tools I got were a palm sander and a plug-in drill, and they were the only ones I had for a long time.

A vice. Sawhorses. Crosscut saw. Hammers, screwdrivers. Clamps.

BOOKS! Check your library and used book stores.

Welcome!


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

SteveEl said:


> My opinion is.... in your own shop stick to hand tools. There isn't much - if anything - you do with a power that they weren't doing a thousand years ago. If you know what you are doing, the power tool can help you do it faster, but if you don't know what you're doing you can make a LOT more mistakes, ruin wood a lot faster, and cut off a few fingers along the way. So if you stick with hand tools in your own shop, you'll get very smart on the basics, probably keep your fingers, and by necessity you'll quickly learn careful measuring and layout.
> 
> First power tools I got were a palm sander and a plug-in drill, and they were the only ones I had for a long time.
> 
> ...


Broke the golden rule. No need to talk about losing fingers "twice". Keep a good work ethic and respect your machinery


----------



## Redneck chan (Jan 22, 2011)

Firewalker said:


> Welcome......good luck with your dream. There are a few places you can get info and ideas on chicken coops if you haven't already. I built one last summer and I could get you a couple of pics of mine. It is pretty functional and the girls seem to be happy enough sleeping in there. They free range during the day and are in out of predator reach at night.
> 
> You will find a huge amount of information about wood working here. I am not sure what skills you already have but I would say shop safety needs to be high on the list.
> 
> ...


I have alot of the safety equipment cause I shoot slot so ear and eye protection is what I have alot off.I plan to use mostly hand tools for awhile cause my neighbor said that if I need to use Any sort of power


----------



## Redneck chan (Jan 22, 2011)

******* chan said:


> I have alot of the safety equipment cause I shoot slot so ear and eye protection is what I have alot off.I plan to use mostly hand tools for awhile cause my neighbor said that if I need to use Any sort of powertool just to come over and we will do it together
> 
> The only like electric tools that I have and will get is a electric drill and screw driver and that's about it


----------



## Redneck chan (Jan 22, 2011)

The only store that sells stuff like this is Walmart and lowes and maybe harbor freight So any suggestions on s good but affordable vice?


----------



## Firewalker (Jan 3, 2011)

I am glad you have the gear already. The use of hand tools at first is a great idea.

As far as getting a vise goes, get the best one you can afford. If you are on a shoestring budget you will have to work with what you can get. I would not think walmart is going to have what you need. HF has some things that surprise you how cheap they are but yet they still work. For some basic work you might be able to get by with something from there. Lowes has a bessy woodcraft vise for 20 bucks. Based on the picture you will need to line it with some wooden blocks made of scrap to keep from damaging what you are clamping. Some people will put cork on the clamping surfaces of the blocks. You might save a few bucks buying at HF but it may not last near as long. Some tools you can get away with doing that. I have bought a coupld framing hammers from there that have magnetic heads to start the nails with. They have been used and used! No sign of wear. I bought my metal cutting chop saw from there and bought the extended warranty thinking I would burn it up the first few days I had it. I put a Makita wheel on it and it is still going strong.

I looked at HF site and their 10 inch vise is 40 bucks so I would get it at lowes.

Screwdrivers Sears Craftsman Lifetime warranty. Break it bend it etc. Take it back. They will give you a new one......no questions. Dont' grind the tip off and try it.

A inexpensive sanding block will be handy to have. With as many sanders as I have you would be surprised to know how many times I end up using a sanding block or a dowel rod with sandpaper wrapped around it.

I am excited that you are interested in the craft at such a young age. My sons are 15 and 10 and they have been around it quite a bit.

Enjoy!:thumbsup:


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

MastersHand said:


> Broke the golden rule. No need to talk about losing fingers "twice".



If you're as accident prone as I am, it's hard to keep track after "one".


----------



## Redneck chan (Jan 22, 2011)

Ok well today I have a job. I will be splitting woodland if i do a good job i will get 25 dollars and a sore back lol

With the money I earn I am going to buy the rest of the lumber I need to finish my workbench. Then after that I am going to go crazy at lowes and get some tools .

You guys have been slot of help thanks and keep up the good work if I have any other questions I will post here or start a new thread

Thanks
******* chan


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Start looking in the woodpile........hickory handles,walnut everything,Persimmon for experimental driver heads......are free.If you don't snag them.....well,somebody is gonna have a nice fire burnin,just sayin.BW


----------



## Firewalker (Jan 3, 2011)

Hope your splitting went alright. What doesn't kill you will make you stronger. Along the lines of what BW was telling you. You can find wood in a lot of places. I was taking a load to the dump ground a while back and noticed in the bin around 60 pieces of ash/walnut/birch/oak. These were cutoffs that were S4S and 7" wide. Most of them at least 2 feet long. A lot of bases for things have been made out of them. They have been used in jigs. They have been drawer slides. Beautiful wood and didn't cost a dime. Probably the shop teacher cleaning out the place for the end of the year. Anyway, if you can find things for free or cheap you will have a little extra for a tool you could use.

Good luck.

Scott


----------



## Redneck chan (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the tips and how much does a staple gun cost


----------



## Nicktomcat (Jan 26, 2011)

You can get a nice Arrow Fastner PowerShot Staple gun (Thats easy on your hands) from Ace or Lowes or Home Depot for about $30. Its nice because the grip is reversed so its not so tough on your grip as the old style ones made by stanley or whoever.


----------



## CaptRandy (Jan 27, 2011)

Have a first aid kit and know how to use it. Remember in an accident call 911 first and foremost.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

+1 on the first aid kit.........and this next part,you didn't hear it from me Haha.Go check with your local HS ______ team's trainer/coach.They're required to have a certain size bx(don't know the specs)on site.This bx usually gets replaced at spec'd intervals.......asking nicely and explaining your situation might just get you a nice big kit,free.Best,BW


----------



## Redneck chan (Jan 22, 2011)

BWSmith said:


> +1 on the first aid kit.........and this next part,you didn't hear it from me Haha.Go check with your local HS ______ team's trainer/coach.They're required to have a certain size bx(don't know the specs)on site.This bx usually gets replaced at spec'd intervals.......asking nicely and explaining your situation might just get you a nice big kit,free.Best,BW


When u say hs team do u mean hospital cause my dad works at one


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Just sayin,a few years ago I got a freeby....really NICE,hang on the wall kit.The contents were "out of date",therefore the guy had to replace the bx.This is deffinately a case of flying under the radar in the "OSHA" sense......It works for us.

High school sports programs are a valuble resource in a cpl areas.They can represent bidness for the sm shop.They also can be a source for temp help.Certain equip.....and some other "stuff" can be had on the cheap.Likewise,hospitals,EMT's,fire stations can be tapped into for help.These org's are all in the biz of helping.

First aid is just one more of those things that go to make up a "shop" that ain't listed in a Powermatic catalog.Kinda like a broom,theres lots of things that just need to be in place that aren't in the machinery brochures.BW


----------

